# Install problems Yahoo SiteBuilder



## Creede (Apr 17, 2006)

Can not get SiteBuilder to load from the icon which is placed on desktop when SiteBuilder is installed. Error message that it can not find jarfile. I have updated Java and reinstalled Sitebuilder. The error message indicates it can not find the file RMsitebuilder.jar. If I double click the 14,268 KB file I can get it to load, but it is memory limited. Sitebuilder has a function under Tools\Preferences that allows you to increase memory to program, but when you load directly from file RMsitebuilder.jar, it dims this tool and one can not increase memory. Using XP Home ed and I had a version that Microsoft had not installed Microsoft Virtual Machine. I found the files and installed. Stile builder still would not work. HELP!


----------

